# December 8, 1980



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't done any YouTube videos until a couple of days ago. I have been thinking about John Lennon for a few weeks now as always happens around this time of the year. Not really looking for critique, just throwing it up there. Great song...my take with the poor medium of a video camera and its condenser mic. A few elbows here and there.

[video=youtube;o85EnYDADEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o85EnYDADEM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

People still tell me that they remember exactly what they were doing when they heard about the shooting.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Elton John writing about John Lennon.


What more needs to be said?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I liked it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

The date is special to me. Not because of John.
My father passed away in his sleep early that morning.
We buried him four days later .. on my brothers b-day.


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

That was the day before my 10th birthday, which was ruined because of him. All the adults were sad and mopey, and I just wanted to pin the tail on the god damn donkey.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I always think of him around this time of year also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm outta likes! 

Good job smorg, thanks for the link.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

robare99 said:


> That was the day before my 10th birthday, which was ruined because of him. All the adults were sad and mopey, and I just wanted to pin the tail on the god damn donkey.


As long as nobody pins anything to the smorgdonkey.


----------

